# crabmeat and sweetcorn soup - takeaway style



## longxia (May 23, 2005)

i have been trying to recreate crabmeat and sweetcorn soup - takeaway style

i have been playing around with various recipes and still cant perfect that exact taste. i guess they would use - seafood stock, chicken stock, creamed corn, egg whites, msg and some corn starch.

would anyone have an exact recipe for this....


----------



## mickey (Sep 16, 2005)

dude here is a sweet recipe triple chcocolate cake
:chef:


----------



## mangilao30 (Apr 14, 2005)

My mom used to make this and I love it.

This is what she taught me:

chicken stock
crab meat
cream of corn
thinly sliced scallions
chili oil
sesame oil
chopped cilantro
egg whites
white pepper
corn starch

1. Get some good chicken broth, since you are not cooking the soup for long, the stock needs to be really great.
2. Add creamed corn, (when I was a kid there was no fresh corn) if you can use fresh sweet corn it will taste better.
3. Heat stock to a light boil, add crab meat, heat gently and then add the beated egg whites, no not boil. Let the egg whites cook gently into ribbons.
4. If you want a thicker soup, you can add a cornstarch slurry but I don't like it.
5. Garnish with cilantro, green onions, white pepper, drops of sesame oil and chili oil.
6. Enjoy!


----------

